# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Fortesta Help

## Signmaker

I was wondering if anybody knows much about Fortesta Testosterone gel vs. the other gels like Testim and Androgel . They all seem relatively similar. I know Fortesta is 2% testosterone gel but it's only applied to the inner thighs where the other gels are applied to the upper body and shoulders. Does it really matter where you apply it? I ask because back when I cycled Test Cyp, I chose to inject it in my shoulders instead of my a$$ because I seemed to get bigger upper body gains like shoulder and arm growth. Does the same logic apply to the gel or is it just in my head. 

Thnx!!

----------


## zaggahamma

doesnt matter for the gel nor the injects...for gel the real factor would be a thin skinned non/less hairy for better absorbtion....when i used higher doses of androgel i would get the inner thigh area even though the instructions called for upper body

----------


## sirupate

And...if you are on a large enough dosage of gel, you probably have to find other areas to apply it. The shoulders just are not a big enough area if you are on 8 pumps of the 1% gel. I think the higher percentage gels are a great idea. Less to apply. The endo also thought they were developed to help solve absorption problems that occurred in some guys with the 1% gel.

I don't think you will get better gains in your arms and shoulders by applying or injecting in those locations. 

Please report back on how you do with Fortesta. A 2% gel sounds good to me. I will be starting the 1.62% Androgel in a week or so, as a replacement for the 1% gel.

----------


## kelkel

Sirupate you will like the 1.62% gel. I'm on 6 pumps per day and it's great. Here's the insert to get a headstart on it.....

http://www.rxabbott.com/pdf/androgel1_62_PI.pdf

----------


## Signmaker

Thanks for the advice guys. Ive been on Fortesta now for 10 days and seem to feel better each day. I just started back to the gym after many years off so I've got my work cut out for me. Im 5'10" 220lbs and as of 3 days ago 22% BF.
I'm pretty happy with my overall build and seem to retain pretty good muscle definition and usually get big just thinking about working out. My wife freaks out how one workout makes me look like ive spent a month at the gym. Thats not to say I don't have problem areas...At 22%bf thats not hard to figure out. My stomach and sides are the main area I need to cut weight from. I'm really looking forward to how the Test will help with these areas.

----------


## kelkel

Glad your feeling good. It's a journey that involves diet and exercise, not just Test. Your def on the right track. Compare the agel insert to Fortesta and see what you think. Post your next BW. Make sure you get the bw first thing in the a.m., 24hrs after your last application so you know what your trough level is and stick to that time frame for consistency.

----------


## sirupate

> Sirupate you will like the 1.62% gel. I'm on 6 pumps per day and it's great. Here's the insert to get a headstart on it.....
> 
> http://www.rxabbott.com/pdf/androgel1_62_PI.pdf


Thanks kelkel. I skimmed it and bookmarked it too. Any idea why no application to the abdominal area, or other body locations? Wonder if the purpose of that is to minimize the chance of exposure to others...or is it more of an absorption issue? Are you able to apply 6 pumps to just the recommended areas, or are you applying elsewhere too? Thanks,

Jeff

----------


## kelkel

No idea why they suggest no ab application. There's no problem using the recommended areas at all. Although I will admit that I do wipe my hands on my abs when I'm done so as not to waste that last little bit. If I die soon, remember that..... :Hmmmm:

----------

